# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Израильские ученые нашли способ защитить даже взломанные смартфоны

## Tcinet

Группа ученых Университета Бен-Гурион (Израиль) сообщила о разработке метода, который позволит пресечь несанкционированный доступ к мобильным устройствам. Основываясь на серии экспериментов, исследователи установили, что в среднем пользователи совершают около 35 нажатий на сенсорные экраны своих устройств примерно за 14 секунд. При этом сила и последовательность этих нажатий являются сугубо индивидуальными. Кроме того, данные о частоте, силе и последовательности нажатий могут быть сопоставлены с историей использования устройства, чтобы понять, насколько типичной является активность.

В результате с высокой степенью вероятности можно установить, использует ли устройство его владелец или же оно оказалось в чужих руках. Главная ценность метода состоит в том, что он эффективен в ситуации, когда злоумышленник уже получил доступ к устройству, тем или иным способом узнав пароль пользователя. «Похитителю наверняка потребуется более 35 нажатий и 14 секунд, чтобы добраться до конфиденциальных данных пользователя или изменить настройки, поскольку он не знаком с расположением приложений на экране смартфона, – отмечает одна из авторов исследования Лирон Бен Кимон. – А этого будет вполне достаточно, чтобы активировать механизмы защиты и отправить уведомления о несанкционированном доступе».

----------

